# Rifled choke tube question



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been wanting a new shotgun since mine is an old Turkish shotgun. Problem is I want to use it to shoot regular loads but I also want to be able to shoot Sabot Slugs for deer and bear without having to get another rifled barrel or a special rifled shogun. Queation is, if I put a rifled choke into a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870 will the choke work as well as a fully rifled barrel or will it even work at all?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It'll work. How good depends on several things, probably gun/ slug combination for starters.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You* won't* be able to shoot sabots with a rifled choke tube. You'd be restricted to Breneke-type slugs or those with rifling. You'll need a fully rifled barrel to shoot the state-of-the-art stuff.

The only good rifled slug choke tube I had was on a Browning BPS, which had 2 inches of engagement. However, only non-saboted ammo could be used.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I kind of figured I wouldn't be lucky enough. Oh well I suppose I can still shoot Foster slugs anyway


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Remingtons shotgun guide or handbook what have you states that you can shoot their copper solid slugs from a rifled chock but "optimum" accuracy would be achieved from a fully rifled barrel. For rifled slugs IC chockes are typically best and preferred by many, however, it all depends on you and the gun/slug combo. In todays sue happy world you could get away with shooting rifled slugs through an extra full chock(NOT recommended) seeing as the fattest slug on the market currently is not wider than the smallest constriction. Again that is NOT recommended. The link below is to remington's guide to shotguns. The info you are looking for is in a chart on page 14.

http://remington.com/en/products/ammunition/shotshells/slugs/premier-copper-solid-sabot-slugs.aspx

Choke diameter chart

http://www.colonialarms.com/chokespecs.html

I hope this helps some and good luck with what you decide but trial and error is the best way!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Heres one more thats recommended from a rifled choke.

http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/slug.aspx?id=906


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess I should have said you won't be happy with the results of shooting sabots in a smooth bore with a rifled tube. It's not that you can't do it. They won't stabilize effectively. Just get the right tool for the job and be happy.

Knuckle balls have a mind of their own.


----------

